# Expanded Metal? Where can I get it?



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I was able to get up on top of the rotary snow plow in Cheyenne over thanksgiving. It had been moved to the steam shop, ready to go out on a run. The top is all expanded metal with some short stanchions around it. Anyone have any idea where to get something to model it with? What scale stuff to use? It was sorta diamond shape with grooves so you would get a good grip.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Tower Hobbies list it 

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXRD03&P=FR


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

No, not diamond plate stuff, this is open weave sort of a diamond pattern, but holes through it, like a grid.


----------



## Big Tracks (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry, 

I bought some from K&S metals. You may be able to find it at Hobbylinc or K&S direct. It is brass diamond tread - open weave. It is available in several sizes 
I orginially need mine for open decking on a boat model. 

Richard


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Richard, looks like Precision Scale has some also.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry, 

I believe I got mine at Michaels.....but a Hobby Lobby may also have it. I remember Marty had picked up some for the roofwalks on one of his projects and thats when I went out and found mine. 

I have 2 sizes from a company called Activa...they call theirs 'wire mesh' 

I also have 3 sizes from a company called Amaco....they call theirs 'wire form' 

I just typed those names and descriptions in a search and they are both available in various places online. 

Good luck, 
Hope this helps,


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Jerry, I second what Brian said about Micheals, Marty gave me a piece of that metal when we were there, I did remember him saying it had different mesh like holes in it, worth looking into, real cheap also, he gave me a sample to try on my container cars, real easy to work with.

Tom H


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

Visit your friendly cookwares store and check out spatter shields like the wife might use over a frying pan when cookin' bacon, etc. There are different varieties, and a good sized shield will yield plenty of material! Costs a lot less than the craft store material, too. (Not recommended to trash the shield she might already have!







)


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom or Brian,
Do you have any pics of the Michael's mesh? Posting would be appreciated.
JimC.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Jim, 

If you'de have searched the names I provided you would have found this: 










and this: 




























While looking for these I also remembered I bought the Activ wire mesh at Jo-Ann's....always good to go in with the wife and look to see what you might find.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian,
Thank you for the pictures. Now I know which mesh I am interested in looking for at the stores.
JimC.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got some that size, will work fine for the back, the top stuff is smaller.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

not sure how well it would hold up but how about this



http://avantcard.biz/scale_metal_mesh


----------

